# Lowe’s 2019 30% off Halloween!!



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

that's cool and all but I'm pretty sure most Lowes are empty on Halloween stuff and have moved on to Christmas


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Halloweeeiner said:


> that's cool and all but I'm pretty sure most Lowes are empty on Halloween stuff and have moved on to Christmas


Not empty where I live... just picked up the animated wolf man as a gift for my son-in-law. He likes the animated props and has about 32 life size ones now.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I need more of their Orange/Purple LED string lights but site is showing them only 15% off still. Might have to run into the store & debate.


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

The tiny amount of Halloween my local Lowes store had is almost completely gone. What little is left has been shoved off to the side to put out yet more Xmas items.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

went and picked this guy up since they were going quick,I did straighten the frame so it stands upright and the shirt fits better,nice thing is it packs away small.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Halloweeeiner said:


> that's cool and all but I'm pretty sure most Lowes are empty on Halloween stuff and have moved on to Christmas


Not true where I live either. Plenty of stuff.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> Not true where I live either. Plenty of stuff.


Then you are the exception, not the rule. Most Lowes have little to nothing Halloween left. I've checked 4 local stores, all of them are down to less than an endcap of Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I posted on Thurs 17th that the prices on _*select items*_ had gone up to 30% off from 15% (general pricing still in effect). Went into my local store that morning to buy a Gemmy light that I was waiting to go on sale and they didn’t really have much then but I did get my light. You’d have to check my previous posts (Lowes thread and Coupon Discounts) but some prices were listed as good thru 11/30. And in my store the “select items” at 30% signage said expired 10/23 I think. So I think stores will probably have another markdown then. May not happen on online store though given the 11/30 date.

Here’s in-store sign photo— yes, 10/23.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> Not true where I live either. Plenty of stuff.


Guess we’re the lucky ones in this instance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you have inventory at your store you are lucky. I was slightly tempted by the Dead Donna flying crank ghost prop I saw when I went to pick up my Gemmy light, kind of always liked this prop and nice to use in a window, but the few they had left were still at full price in the store. Other than that nothing that said “buy me”.

Do be careful when you get to the register as not everything is on clearance.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, I really liked that prop and commented previously about it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Alas I went into my local Lowes last night.... Nearly NOTHING They have the place decked out in Christmas. What few things they had left was shoved out into the outside garden.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Alas I went into my local Lowes last night.... Nearly NOTHING They have the place decked out in Christmas. What few things they had left was shoved out into the outside garden.


Awe bummer stinker bell, we still have some around here but it is going fast


----------

